# Blind Spot Monitoring SUCKS



## Needsdecaf

First up - totally my fault for not doing an over the shoulder check. Had a near miss this morning, as I moved over one lane to the right on the freeway to head toward my exit ramp. I had been scanning the rear view and all was clear. Make the lane change and see another vehicle swiftly moving over right into the next lane. He was in my blind spot, I didn't look over my right shoulder when I changed lanes. 

No beep. Totally no beep. I quickly looked down and saw the lane line was red, but that doesn't do much....I'm looking at my mirror, not down at the screen. Nothing. 

I've driven a bunch of cars with BSM that show on the side view mirrors. Way better. In addition, Huyndai now has a camera that posts a live video feed, similar to our side repeaters, on the digital dash when puttting the indiactors on. Would LOVE to have this feature on our cars. Maybe I should tweet Elon...


----------



## M3OC Rules

This is why they should include lane change on the basic autopilot. It's nice to be able to look over your shoulder while it does the lane change.


----------



## Needsdecaf

I did end up tweeting Elon.


----------



## Needsdecaf

M3OC Rules said:


> This is why they should include lane change on the basic autopilot. It's nice to be able to look over your shoulder while it does the lane change.


The ONE thing I miss from EAP for sure.


----------



## jdcollins5

Interesting. I had a very similar experience on a 45 mph city street. Driving manually in left lane behind container truck when traffic light ahead turned yellow and then red. I made a split second decision to switch to right lane and not stop behind truck. Totally my fault for making a lane change that quickly.

I quickly glanced at rear view mirror, which was clear, while starting to turn right and hitting turn signal. I immediately got a red truck in the visualization, an alert sound, his horn blowing and I am pretty sure the car started turning away even before I did. I was very fortunate that his truck was a Ford F-150 with oversized tires. My rear tire and his front tire rubbed slightly just before we turned away. His tire did rub a little on my fender and left some rubber. Fortunately I was able to remove the tire rubber with paint thinner and then rubbing alcohol. Just a couple of tiny paint chips is all that is left. Mighty fortunate and lucky.

The BSM worked very well for me in this instance.


----------



## NR4P

For the record its no better with FSD. No sounds just red line. There was a beep originally but gone for a long time. 

But we get games in the updates. That they focus on.


----------



## Klaus-rf

NR4P said:


> But we get games in the updates. That they focus on.


 Helps mask that there aren't enough superchargers available in California and other highly-populated areas.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Blind spot works fine. You just have to use your turn signal and get used to looking at the screen...


----------



## NR4P

Mr. Spacely said:


> Blind spot works fine. You just have to use your turn signal and get used to looking at the screen...


Say that to a lawyer suing you for a large sum of money due to a lane change collision. You will make that lawyers case for them super easy. Admit you didn't look to the right or left lanes and you are likely 100% at fault.

There is no reason why Tesla can't make it beep.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Mr. Spacely said:


> Blind spot works fine. You just have to use your turn signal and get used to looking at the screen...


Nope. Did not work for me. I used my turn signal. I moved toward the car. There was no beep. System not working as designed. Sorry, that's not "fine". Yes, there was a red indicator when I looked back down at it to see if it saw the car. However....

Looking at the screen is a sub-optimal solution, totally counter intuitive to all driver training. I'm trained to use my side mirror and look over my shoulder. I did one of the two. Had I had a traditional BSM system, I would have had a warning in my mirror that would have likely alerted me to the situation. All my cars with BSM have an indicator that lights when there is a car in your blind spot, and then flashes when you turn on your indicator.

Of course, had I properly looked over my shoulder, I probably would have seen the car. So 100% driver error. But the system did not help at all.


----------



## Needsdecaf

NR4P said:


> Say that to a lawyer suing you for a large sum of money due to a lane change collision. You will make that lawyers case for them super easy. Admit you didn't look to the right or left lanes and you are likely 100% at fault.
> 
> There is no reason why Tesla can't make it beep.


Isn't it supposed to beep? I was always under the impression that I would get a warning similar to the tongue lashing if god forbid I start to change lanes AS I'm putting on my signal....


----------



## allev4me

I have noticed this also. IMO, if you attempt to change lanes with blinker on and there is someone in your blind spot, the repeater cameras should signal your car to turn away from the possible collision. This is not new technology and should be incorporated into the Model 3.


----------



## NR4P

Needsdecaf said:


> Isn't it supposed to beep? I was always under the impression that I would get a warning similar to the tongue lashing if god forbid I start to change lanes AS I'm putting on my signal....


i recall that it did beep when first rolled out a year ago. Many of us can't seem to hear any beeps.

Today I drove 400 miles. On two occasions as an 18 wheeler moved slightly into my lane, I moved slightly left towards the should. The Lane Warning alerts are loud and clear. Touch/go over the solid line it goes nuts.

Why doesn't BSM beep if I drive over the flashing red line?


----------



## Long Ranger

NR4P said:


> Why doesn't BSM beep if I drive over the flashing red line?


And you have it enabled under Controls> Autopilot> Blind Spot Collision Warning Chime?


----------



## NR4P

I didn't start this thread, I just agreed with the problems other have. I know how to enable settings.
I think we can put a fork in this one.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Long Ranger said:


> And you have it enabled under Controls> Autopilot> Blind Spot Collision Warning Chime?


I do. Have double checked. Even checked right after the incident

no beep.


----------



## garsh

NR4P said:


> I know how to enable settings.


Long Ranger isn't implying that you're incapable. Since you never stated that you had it set, it makes sense to confirm that you know that there is such a setting.

There have been many cases on this site where people were complaining about some feature not working, and it turned out that they hadn't configured it correctly.


----------

